# F1 2013 Einstellungs Problem



## Sharidan (7. Oktober 2013)

Nabend 


Hatte mir vor einer weile den F1 2012 gekauft und war recht Glücklich mit dem Spiel. 
Fahren machte Spaß und da jetzt F1 2013 raus ist holte ich mir das natürlich auch sofort.

Insgesammt macht das Spiel Spaß das einzige was mich derbe Ankotzt ist das Lenkverhalten des Wagens.
Wieso zum Teufel lassen sich diese Fahrzeuge so dermaßen ******** Lenken in Kurven ... 
Würden das die echten machen, gäbe es wohl mehr Verletzte als sonst was.

Kennt jemand ne Einstellungsmöglichkeit wie man dem Fahrzeug beibringt mehr Lenkeinschlag zu haben ?! 
Wie gesagt, in F1 2012 war es um einiges bessers, da hab ich mehrer Sessionen schon als WM Leader beendet aber beim F1 2013 verzweifle ich 

Fahre mit nem Stick, da ich mit dem Lenkgrad was ich habe gleich überhaupt nicht klar komme.


----------



## marvinj (9. Oktober 2013)

ICh bin mit meinem Gamepad bei F1 2012 verzweifelt. Andauernd hat sich diese dreckskiste um sich selbst gedreht...
Vielleicht kannst du ja die Empfindlichkeit deines Controllers verändern, wenns inGame nicht geht, dass gff. unter Windows probieren


----------



## Joselman (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn heute mein Adapter für Xbox pads kommt werde ich mal testen und berichten.


----------



## Joselman (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

also mit xbox Gamepad was auch als solches erkannt wird spielt sich das game wie auf der Xbox.  

Da ist kein Unterschied zu *F1 2012 auf Xbox 360*. Kein seltsames Lenkverhalten o.a....

Was für ein Gamepad benutzt du überhaupt?


----------

